# Apache Server



## Florianrau (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem und zwar wenn ich meine Startseite eine Html- datei in das htdocs Verzeichnis meines Apache 2 Server einstelle,
und ich versuche übers Internet darauf zu zugreifen,bekomme ich nicht meine Startseite angezeigt sondern als erstes das hier http://assitreff.homeip.net
wie kann ich einstellen das direckt meine Startseite angezeigt wird.

               MFG Flo


----------



## Fabian H (10. Februar 2004)

Entweder die _Unbenannt1.html_ in _index.php_ umbenennen, oder den
DirectoryIndex Eintrag in der _httpd.conf_ Anpassen (in dem Fall einfach ein
_Unbenannt1.html_, getrennt druch Leerzeichen anhängen (nicht schön))


----------



## Florianrau (10. Februar 2004)

Danke für die Antwort 

Ich habe die unbekannt datei in idex php umgewandelt hat aber leider nicht so geklappt. wie funktioniert das mit dem  DirectoryIndex Eintrag wo finde ich das genau ? 

   MFG  Flo


----------



## danube (10. Februar 2004)

im conf Verzeichnis deines Apaches findest du die datei httpd.conf

Dort drin findest du eine Zeile die so ähnlich aussieht:

DirectoryIndex index.html

schreib jetzt einfach noch index.php dazu:

DirectoryIndex index.html index.php

und starte den Apache neu


----------



## Florianrau (11. Februar 2004)

Danke für die Antwort

Habe Das ganze jetzt so gemacht aber es funktioniert noch nicht 
habe das mal hir komiert ob das so richtig ist 


# DirectoryIndex: sets the file that Apache will serve if a directory
# is requested.
#
# The index.html.var file (a type-map) is used to deliver content-
# negotiated documents.  The MultiViews Option can be used for the 
# same purpose, but it is much slower.
#
DirectoryIndex index.html index php

#
# AccessFileName: The name of the file to look for in each directory
# for additional configuration directives.  See also the AllowOverride 
# directive.

Ich Hoffe das ist die richtige Stelle MFG Flo


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Februar 2004)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, liegt hier ein ganz anderes Problem vor. Wenn Du die Datei in "index.php" umbenannt hast, warum sehe ich eine "index.php.html" ?

Ich vermute mal, Du hast den Windows Explorer mit Standardeinstellungen, die besagen: Bekannte Dateitypen ausblenden, usw.

Damit wird dir "index.php" angezeigt, die Datei heißt aber "index.php.html". Das ist übrigens der gleiche Trick mit dem sich einige Trojaner und Würmer gerne verbreiten (z. B. "datei.mp3.exe").

Stell mal den Explorer um.
Ich hoffe es liegt daran 

EDIT:

Außerdem fehlt Dir hier noch ein Punkt:

```
# DirectoryIndex: sets the file that Apache will serve if a directory
# is requested.
#
# The index.html.var file (a type-map) is used to deliver content-
# negotiated documents. The MultiViews Option can be used for the 
# same purpose, but it is much slower.
#
DirectoryIndex index.html index php
```

sollte so sein:

```
DirectoryIndex index.html index.php
```


----------



## Florianrau (11. Februar 2004)

Danke für die Antwort

Hallo ich habe den eintrag geendert
Es sieht jetzt so aus nur hab ich jetzt das Problem das ich wenn ich auf meine Seite will das dabei herraus kommt http://assitreff.homeip.net 
 Was mach ich da nur falsch?


# The index.html.var file (a type-map) is used to deliver content-
# negotiated documents.  The MultiViews Option can be used for the 
# same purpose, but it is much slower.
#
DirectoryIndex index.html index.php

#
# AccessFileName: The name of the file to look for in each directory
# for additional configuration directives.  See also the AllowOverride 
# directive.
#
Oder liegt das doch an meinem internet ex.


----------



## Florianrau (11. Februar 2004)

*Fast alles ok nur...*

Habs fast geschaft ich komme jetzt auf meine Startseite nur hab ich jetzt ein neues Problem und Zwar bekomme ich die Seite angezeigt mit meinen frames ,
aber wiso ist der Inhaltz nicht drin? Ich habe alle meine Dokumente in das Htdocs Verzeichnis kopier aber daran liegt es auch nicht.

 MFG Flo


----------



## Backdraft (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

achte auf die Pfade der Dateien. Apache kennt nicht den Pfad zu Deinen Eigenen Dateien.

Sollte eher so aussehen: <a href="Startseitenlogo.html">Home</a>

Und auf Case Sensitive sollte man auch achten.


----------



## IRQ (11. Februar 2004)

"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\FTP Server\Eigene Dateien\Homepage\Downloads.html"

Das sind absolute Pfadangaben und erst noch lokale. Die würde nur funktionieren, wenn der Benutzer dieselbe Dateistruktur bei sich zu Hause hätte. Du willst aber, dass die Dateien vom Webserver geladen werden. Deshalb verwende relative Pfadangaben so wie es mein Vorgänger geschrieben hat.

Ich hoffe, du verwendest den Webserver um fleissig HTML zu üben  .


----------

